#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISA Standars

## THYROS

some ISA's standars;

ISA 5-1
ISA 5-3
ISA 5-4
ISA 5-5
ISA TR20.00.01-2001
ISA-75.01.01-2002
ISA-75.11.01-1985 (R2002)
ISA-TR99.00.01-2004
ISA-TR99.00.02-2004
ISA-RP60.3-1985

another LINK: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need 

ISA 5.2,
ISA-SP60, Control Centers
ISA-SP18, Instrument Signals and Alarms
ISA-SP5.6, Software Documentation for Control Systems 
ISA-SP5.7, Dev. and Use of Prcs. Flow Diag. and Ppng. and Instr. Diag. 
ISA-SP5.8, Measurement & Control Terminology Review Subcommittee 
ISA-SP7, Instrument Air Standards Committee 


ISA-SP79, Cryogenic Valves 
ISA-SP82, Electrical and Electronic Instrumentation
ISA-SPTAG31J, Classification of Hazardous Areas & Installation Requirement 

Please upload or send to thyros@hotmail.com

the new link is good, excuse me for the broken link!!!

thankSee More: ISA Standars

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Please check the links again, it is not uploaded correctly

----------


## kp2008

Thank, please check the link,,,

----------


## dmx

broken link i think..

----------


## aseptman

pl upload again

----------


## THYROS

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## aseptman

tHANKS THYROS

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for isa 5.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jhosman325

Gracias

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## THYROS

Thanks amshah for the isa s 5.2

----------


## f81aa

thyros and amshah, thanks for sharing

See More: ISA Standars

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## lubl

I need 
DIN 1055-6 (2005)
very urgently.
can any one help?
ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com

----------


## ashfaqanwer

Thanks.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Scman

Thanks...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks amshah for the isa s 5.2



ISA 7.0.01 1996 Quality Standard for Instrument Air.pdf 0.448 MB
ISA 7.0.01 1996 Quality Standard for Instrument Air.pdf   459.01 KB  
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> ISA 7.0.01 1996 Quality Standard for Instrument Air.pdf 0.448 MB



You need or u want to share ?

----------


## shainu.g

Dear All

I need ISA-RP 12 series for both combustible and H2S

----------


## amshah

ISA-TR100.00.01-2006

http://ifile.it/tvlg7af

----------


## losmoscas

Hi guys,

Im looking for the ANSI/ISA STANDARDS below:

 ANSI/ISA-77.44.01-2007 - Fossil Fuel Power Plant - Steam Temperature Controls
 ANSI/ISA-RP77.60.05-2001 (R2007) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface: Task Analysis
 ANSI/ISA-77.42.01-1999 (R2006) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Feedwater Control System  Drum-Type
 ANSI/ISA-77.20-1993 (R2005) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Simulators - Functional Requirements
 ANSI/ISA-77.41.01-2005 - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Boiler Combustion Controls
 ANSI/ISA-RP77.60.02-2000 (R2005) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface: Alarms
 ANSI/ISA-77.70-1994 (R2005) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Instrument Piping Installation
 ANSI/ISA-TR77.60.04-1996 (R2004) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface-Electronic Screen Displays
 ANSI/ISA-77.43.01-1994 (R2002) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Unit/Plant Demand Development-Drum Type
 ANSI/ISA-77.13.01-1999 - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Steam Turbine Bypass System 

If anyone have it? Plz, upload here!
Thanks.

----------


## karussel

Any chance of refreshing these links? Trying to acquire ISA 5.2. thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Any chance of refreshing these links? Trying to acquire ISA 5.2. thanks



 
ISA 5.2-1976 (R1992) Binary Logic Diagrams for Process Operations.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## karussel

Thanks Nabilia!

See More: ISA Standars

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi guys,
> 
> Im looking for the ANSI/ISA STANDARDS below:
> 
>  ANSI/ISA-77.44.01-2007 - Fossil Fuel Power Plant - Steam Temperature Controls
>  ANSI/ISA-RP77.60.05-2001 (R2007) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Human-Machine Interface: Task Analysis
>  ANSI/ISA-77.42.01-1999 (R2006) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Feedwater Control System  Drum-Type
>  ANSI/ISA-77.20-1993 (R2005) - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Simulators - Functional Requirements
>  ANSI/ISA-77.41.01-2005 - Fossil Fuel Power Plant Boiler Combustion Controls
> ...




These are the ISA 77 series that I have...
ISA 77 Series Folder.zip
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friends;

 Would u uploaded again. it is expired on above mentined link.

Tanx

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear friends;

 Would u plz upload it again.

Tanx

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear friends;
> 
>  Would u plz upload it again.
> 
> Tanx



Exactly what do you want?
5.2 and the 77 series are active

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friend;

 i couldn't get ISA 5.2 and also it is not possible to go in Megaupload webpage.

Tanx

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear All;

 Would u plz upload in ifile.it, Megaupload is not available for me.

Tanx So Much

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friend

Tanx So Much

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## *tim

dear all,
can someone share:

 ISA-95.00.05-2007 - Enterprise-Control System Integration Part 5: Business-to-Manufacturing Transactions
ISA-95.00.03-2005, Enterprise-Control System Integration, Part 3: Models of Manufacturing Operations Management
  ISA-95.00.02-2010 (IEC 62264-2 Mod) Enterprise-Control System Integration  Part 2: Object Model Attributes 

 Thanks

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
can anyone of you share isa 75 complete documents?
thanks and best regard.

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear friends,
can anyone share ISA 75 complete series?
Thanks and best regard.

----------


## g0dsir

Hi guys.

Can someone repost another link for the 

ISA-5.1
5.2


5.3
5.4
5.5See More: ISA Standars

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi guys.
> 
> Can someone repost another link for the 
> 
> ISA-5.1
> 5.2
> 5.3
> 5.4
> 5.5



ISA 5 Symbol and Drawing.rar 12.658 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## g0dsir

thx very much. Link works

----------


## panos

Dear Sir,

Thank you very much.

----------


## muhammedsajidpk

Could anyone share ISA 5.1 &5.2 standard? Above links are expired.

----------


## Peejay

If anyone having the copy of the below ISA Standards, please upload because links are dead now. Thanks in advance.

ISA 5.1
ISA 5.2
ISA 5.3
ISA 5.4
ISA 5.5

----------


## Tusha

> If anyone having the copy of the below ISA Standards, please upload because links are dead now. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ISA 5.1
> ISA 5.2
> ISA 5.3
> ISA 5.4
> ISA 5.5



It will be easier if you also mention which year edition you want.

----------


## Peejay

> It will be easier if you also mention which year edition you want.



Any most recent copy will do. Thanks.

----------


## Peejay

If anyone having a copies of the below ISA Standards please share. Thanks in advance.

ISA 5.1 - 2009
ISA 5.2 - 1976 (R1992)
ISA 5.3 - 1983
ISA 5.4 - 1991
ISA 5.5 - 1985

----------


## gs153

ISA 5.1 & 5.3  attached here.

----------


## Peejay

> ISA 5.1 & 5.3  attached here.



Thanks mate.

----------


## micaziv

Thank you friend!

----------


## Aravaazhi

Thanks for sharing.

See More: ISA Standars

----------

